# Kurze Frage zu Websitemusik



## son gohan (7. März 2005)

Hallo,

kennt jemand eine gute Möglichkeit, wie man für seine Webseite eine Musik anbieten kann, ohne zu viel Traffic zu bekommen?

Ich habe mir ja gedacht, vielleicht einen kostenlosen Webspace Anbieter zu suchen und dort eine Musik Datei hochzuladen und dann per Link auf meiner Homepage anzubieten.

Ich weis aber nicht ob das legal ist usw. ich glaub sogar das die meisten Anbieter was dagegen haben.

Z.B. gibt es ja beepworld.de die bieten ja kostenlosen Webspace usw.

Kennt jemand eine gute Lösung dann wäre ich ihm Dankbar wenn er es mir sagen kann.


----------



## nitrobesim (26. März 2005)

Natürlich ist es illegal Musik anzubieten, wenn du nicht das Copyright besitzt.
Solltest du es besitzen, kannst du es als Stream anbieten. Dann kann man es nicht herunterladen oder eben kleine .wma's


----------

